# Anyone keeping an eye on Windguru for next week?



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Wind forecast on Windguru Galveston for next week specially Monday and Tuesday looks very promising. Gonna have to hit the surf.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Shhhhhhhh
You gonna jinx it
Never ever talk about the surf till the day before.
but yeah I see it and am planning 
now delete this thread immediatly
:smile:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Delete...
how bout them astros....
man I miss blue bell....
change the focus quick.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

How about them Rockets!!!!

Delete!!!


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Admin please delete my thread before I jinx everyone!!!!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Mainly just the forcast..


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Ready*

I just watch the NWS forecast and bouys but yep I'm ready too. Too bad the MOB is shot for a long while.
:texasflag


----------



## OneOverX (Jun 5, 2013)

Duckchasr said:


> I just watch the NWS forecast and bouys but yep I'm ready too. Too bad the MOB is shot for a long while.
> :texasflag


What's wrong with the MOB?


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

OneOverX said:


> What's wrong with the MOB?


Muddy water, tree branches, more mud, tree trunks, and more mud.
If you fish that area, the skeeters have to carry boxes of salt to season you up.:rotfl:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

9"" to go....
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42035

And this grass will be weeds..


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Good day for a swim or a walk down the beach..
http://www.g-townsurf.com/

Ah maybe tommarow or saturday


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Maybe*

It might be possible Fri. am it's still bumpy but the fish are there. Man I miss the days I could fish all the time.

Inopportune pic or opportune...hmmm:rotfl:


----------

